# Skipping in musicpd



## rdr (Sep 30, 2013)

Hey all!  I'm having some issues with musicpd skipping. When playing MP3s, it will skip anywhere from not at all to several times a song. It seems to vary from song to song on how much it will skip, this might have to do with the bitrate?

This happens with both OSS and PulseAudio outputs. There doesn't appear to be a spike in CPU usage when the skipping occurs, and it doesn't seem to matter what the load is on the rest of the system - the skipping happens at seemingly regular intervals whether the system is idle or compiling a large program. For example, in the song just playing (256kbps) it skipped at 0:46, 1:30, 2:15, 3:00, 3:44, 4:28 (song ended). Playing the song again resulted in no skipping.

I've also tried to increase the buffer_before_play to 20%, but it doesn't seem to have an effect. I'm wary of changing the audio_buffer_size but that'll be my next tweak if the issue persists.

I changed the output to read  
	
	



```
format          "48000:16:2"    # optional
```
 from the default of 44100, this seemed to stop the skipping for a few songs, but the current song (320 kbps) has skipped several times as I'm writing this.

I've tried playing HTML5 sound in Firefox and I'm not getting any skipping on that front, so it definitely seems to be a musicpd issue. I've attached my mpd.conf in txt format, hopefully it's just a setting I need to tweak.

Thanks for reading, and thanks in advance for any help/advice.


----------



## Greg Fitzgerald (Jul 28, 2016)

Did you ever sort this out? I'm having the same issue


----------



## uzsolt (Aug 17, 2016)

Can you post your mpd.conf? I want to try and see it.


----------

